# كيف يمكننى تصنيع بودرة زهرة الغسيل الزرقاء(النيله)



## ashry3000 (10 أبريل 2009)

إخوانى المشرفين والأعضاء ، ماهى طريقة تصنيع زهرة الغسيل الزرقاء والتى تستخدم لتبييض الملابس وزيادة بياضها وجعلها ناصعة البياض ، أرجوكم أفيدونى ، وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ashry3000 (11 أبريل 2009)

*فين المهندسين ؟؟؟؟*

صباح الخير ، إيه الحكايه ، مفيش مهندس أو متخصص صناعة المنظفات موجود بالمنتدى ولا إيه القصه ؟ أرجو الإهتمام والرد أو توجيهى فين أقدر أسأل ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## شريف بحر (11 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## شريف بحر (11 أبريل 2009)

الموضوع ده مش سهل ***********************8


----------



## عصمت عبدالمجيد (1 يونيو 2010)

اريد رسم مخطط لمشروع انتاج البودرة والمنظفات الصناعية وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (2 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخ عصمت لقد تكلم الأستاذ مهدي بكر عن صناعة المساحيق وهذا الرابط فيه مشاركة الأستاذ فيه شرح جيد عن المساحيق
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t138442.html
أرجو ان يفيدك


----------



## عبدالعظيم يعقوب (6 يوليو 2010)

برضو منتظرين واحد يعطينا فكرة عن تصنيع بدره الغسيل و ليس المساحيق


----------



## chemicaleng (7 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاتة 
الاخ الفاضل 
الزهرة الزرقاء ( تسمى النيلة فى بعض الدول العربيه ) والتى تستخدم لزيادة ابيضاض الغسيل الابيض هى عبارة عن صباغ غير عضوى معروف منذ القدم وهو مركب معقد ( comolex ) يتكون من ( سيليكات كلا من الالومنيوم والصوديوم مع وجود نسبة من الكبريتات والكبريدات ) ولة التركيب التقريبى ( Na8-10Al6Si6O24S2-4 ) واللون الازرق يتسبب بة وجود ال ( S3− radical anion ) وكان يعدن من اماكن عديدة من العالم وان كان ولزيادة الطلب علية يصنع بكميات كبيرة ويتميز هذا الصباغ الغير عضوى برخص ثمنة كما ان النوع المصنع يتميز بلون اغمق من النوع الطبيعى والاسم الشائع لة هو الالترامارين ( Ultramarine ) ولة الكود لون رقم ( P. Blue 29 77007 ) 
وتعمد فكرة عملة على ان اللون الازرق هو اللون المكمل للون الاصفر لذا عند اضافة كمية من اللون الازرق الى الملابس البيضاء التى يعلوها الاصفرار ستراها العين ( بوجود اللونين الاصفر والازرق ) اكثر بياضا ونفس الفكرة تستخدم فى تبييض الورق والمنتجات من اصل نباتى .
وتعتمد فكرة تصنيعة على اختيار احد انواع الكاولين التى بها نسبة اكسيد الالومنيوم الى السيليكات فى الحد الموجود فى الالترامارين ويحرق فى فرن بوجود كبريتات الصوديوم وكربونات الصوديوم وكبريت نقى وبعض من الكربون وهذة المواد هى المصدر لكلا من الصوديوم والكبريت ومن الممكن ضبط النسبة بالنسبة للسيلكات بوضع كوارتز ناعم بعد حساب الفارق .
ولو هناك فكرة للتصنيع من الممكن ان نسترسل فى الحديث عن تصنيعها 
والله الموفق


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (7 يوليو 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية يا استازنا الكبير chemicaleng


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (8 يوليو 2010)

chemicaleng قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاتة
> الاخ الفاضل
> الزهرة الزرقاء ( تسمى النيلة فى بعض الدول العربيه ) والتى تستخدم لزيادة ابيضاض الغسيل الابيض هى عبارة عن صباغ غير عضوى معروف منذ القدم وهو مركب معقد ( comolex ) يتكون من ( سيليكات كلا من الالومنيوم والصوديوم مع وجود نسبة من الكبريتات والكبريدات ) ولة التركيب التقريبى ( na8-10al6si6o24s2-4 ) واللون الازرق يتسبب بة وجود ال ( s3− radical anion ) وكان يعدن من اماكن عديدة من العالم وان كان ولزيادة الطلب علية يصنع بكميات كبيرة ويتميز هذا الصباغ الغير عضوى برخص ثمنة كما ان النوع المصنع يتميز بلون اغمق من النوع الطبيعى والاسم الشائع لة هو الالترامارين ( ultramarine ) ولة الكود لون رقم ( p. Blue 29 77007 )
> وتعمد فكرة عملة على ان اللون الازرق هو اللون المكمل للون الاصفر لذا عند اضافة كمية من اللون الازرق الى الملابس البيضاء التى يعلوها الاصفرار ستراها العين ( بوجود اللونين الاصفر والازرق ) اكثر بياضا ونفس الفكرة تستخدم فى تبييض الورق والمنتجات من اصل نباتى .
> ...


كنت قلقا بشأن انقطاعك لعل المانع خيرا وعودا حميدا وجزاك الله خيرا على كل اسهاماتك الاكثر من رائعة


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (18 يوليو 2010)

اريد فكرة بسيطة عن التصنيع وبعيدة عن التعقيد


----------

